# Jet Fibre Orange et macbook pro retina, problème de lenteur de connexion...



## fioenz (29 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai changé de FAI depuis le 08/01 pour passer de Free haut débit, à Orange Jet Fibre (formule full)...
Je suis sous macbook pro retina.

Je me retrouve aujourd'hui avec une connexion ralentie, à l'ouverture d'une page internet, il se peut que la page mette 10 secondes à s'ouvrir, c'est une horreur... !

J'avais installé la suite sécurité d'Orange, que j'ai ensuite désactivé pour voir si le problème venait de là, et ensuite j'ai carrément désinstallé la suite Orange, mais le problème est toujours présent...

Plus curieux encore, j'ai fait des test de débit en Wifi et Ethernet via Speetest.fr, dont voici les résultats:
En wifi : J'ai 322,6 Mb/s en réception - 173,2 Mb/s en envoi avec une latence de 4000 ms
En Ethernet : J'ai 279,7 Mb/s en réception - 217,3 en envoi avec une latence de 2000 ms

Ce qui veut dire que curieusement la connexion est meilleure en Wifi qu'en Ethernet ce qui est logiquement impossible... !

Je viens quand même ici poser ma question, pour savoir d'une part si quelqu'un parmi nous avait le même problème, et savoir aussi si quelqu'un aurait une solution, sachant que je n'ai pas de virus ni de malwares... Et que je reboot fréquemment la Livebox pour voir si c'est mieux en vain.

Merci d'avance pour vos retours...

Cordialement,
F.


----------



## peyret (29 Janvier 2018)

fioenz a dit:


> En wifi : J'ai 322,6 Mb/s en réception - 173,2 Mb/s en envoi avec une latence de 4000 ms
> En Ethernet : J'ai 279,7 Mb/s en réception - 217,3 en envoi avec une latence de 2000 ms



T'es sûr que tu étais en wifi ?


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2018)

Que dis *Testdebit.info* ?

Je suis chez Orange avec la fibre et j'ai ça en Wi-Fi...








Tu peux par sécurité installer *Malwarebytes*, un clic sur Scan Now et vois s'il fait un peu de ménage, dans la foulée installes *uBlock* qui te bloquera les PUBS intempestives. Pour peaufiner et surtout faire un peu de ménage dans les fichiers système, installes *Maintenance* le petit frère d'Onyx, tu laisses les options cochées telles qu'elles sont, après entretien un redémarrage sera demandé.

Un petit rapport *EtreCheck* serait intéressant à voir. Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck, petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport *EtreCheck* ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------



## fioenz (29 Janvier 2018)

peyret a dit:


> T'es sûr que tu étais en wifi ?



Bien sûr que oui, j'étais tellement étonné que j'ai vérifié à 5 fois... ^^


----------



## daffyb (29 Janvier 2018)

Change de câble ethernet de prise ethernet ou retourne le câble (ce n’est pas une blague)


----------



## lostOzone (29 Janvier 2018)

Y a clairement un problème de latence 2000 ou 4000 ms c’est bcp trop.

Y a plus qu’à appeler le 3900


----------



## daffyb (29 Janvier 2018)

lostOzone a dit:


> Y a plus qu’à appeler le 3900


il n'empêche qu'un rapport êtrecheck pourrait nous permettre de déceler un autre problème. Si ça se trouve il reste des cochonneries du "Pack sécurité".
Pour rappel, ce genre de merde est à proscrire.


----------



## lostOzone (29 Janvier 2018)

Oui c’est sûr ça rame aussi depuis un iPhone?


----------



## fioenz (29 Janvier 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> Change de câble ethernet de prise ethernet ou retourne le câble (ce n’est pas une blague)



Avec le même câble lors de l'installation le 08/01, la connexion en Ethernet est monté jusqu'à plus de 900 Mb/s, donc le câble ne doit pas avoir de souci...


----------



## fioenz (29 Janvier 2018)

lostOzone a dit:


> Oui c’est sûr ça rame aussi depuis un iPhone?



Avec mon iPhone 6, c'est la même chose, même si Apple avec sa mise à jour a programmer la mort de nos engins payés si chers...


----------



## fioenz (29 Janvier 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> il n'empêche qu'un rapport êtrecheck pourrait nous permettre de déceler un autre problème. Si ça se trouve il reste des cochonneries du "Pack sécurité".
> Pour rappel, ce genre de merde est à proscrire.



En effet, je pense que c'est une bonne décision, je vais vous poster le rapport ...


----------



## fioenz (29 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Que dis *Testdebit.info* ?
> 
> Je suis chez Orange avec la fibre et j'ai ça en Wi-Fi...
> 
> ...



J'ai déjà Malwarebytes qui ne détecte rien, j'ai aussi Ublock (que j'ai même désactivé pour éviter tout blocage et voir si la connexion est meilleure en vain)... Je vais tenter le rapport *EtreCheck* que je vais vous envoyer (merci)


----------



## fioenz (29 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Que dis *Testdebit.info* ?
> 
> Je suis chez Orange avec la fibre et j'ai ça en Wi-Fi...
> 
> ...




```
EtreCheck version : 3.4.6 (460)
Rapport créé le 2018-01-29 20:39:55
Télécharger EtreCheck chez https://etrecheck.com
Temps d’exécution : 2:25
La vitesse : Excellente

Cliquez sur les liens [Rechercher] pour plus d’informations à partir des Communautés d’assistance Apple.
Cliquez sur les liens [Détails] pour plus d’informations sur cette ligne.

Problème : Pas de problème - seulement la vérification

Informations matérielles : ⓘ
    MacBook Pro (15 pouces, 2016)
    [Les caractéristiques techniques] - [Le guide de l’utilisateur] - [Garantie & service]
    MacBook Pro - modèle : MacBookPro13,3
    1 2,7 GHz Intel Core i7 (i7-6820HQ) CPU: 4-core
    16 GB RAM Pas extensible
        BANK 0/DIMM0
            8 GB LPDDR3 2133 MHz ok
        BANK 1/DIMM0
            8 GB LPDDR3 2133 MHz ok
    Handoff/Airdrop2: disponible
    Réseau sans fil :  en0 : 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac
    Batterie : Santé = Satisfaisant - Nombre de cycles = 281
    Quota iCloud : 9.96 Go disponible

Informations vidéo : ⓘ
    Intel HD Graphics 530 - VRAM : 1536 Mo
        Color LCD 2880 x 1800
    AMD Radeon Pro 455 - VRAM : 2 Go

Informations des disques : ⓘ
    APPLE SSD SM0512L disk0: (500,28 GB) (Solid State - TRIM: Oui)
        (disk0s1) <non monté>  [EFI]: 315 Mo
        (disk0s2) <non monté>  [Conteneur APFS]: 499.96 Go

Informations USB : ⓘ
     USB30Bus
        Apple Inc. iBridge
     USB31Bus
     USB31Bus

Informations Thunderbolt : ⓘ
    Apple Inc. thunderbolt_bus_1
    Apple Inc. thunderbolt_bus_0

Disques virtuels : ⓘ
    Macintosh HD (disk1s1 - APFS) /  [Startup] : 499.96 Go (264.94 Go libre)
        Disque physique : disk0s2 499.96 Go (264.94 Go libre)
    (disk1s2) <non monté>  [Preboot]: 499.96 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 499.96 Go
    (disk1s3) <non monté>  [Recovery]: 499.96 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 499.96 Go
    (disk1s4) /private/var/vm  [VM]: 499.96 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 499.96 Go

Logiciels du système : ⓘ
    macOS High Sierra  10.13.3 (17D47) - Temps écoulé depuis le démarrage : environ un jour

Gatekeeper : ⓘ
    N’importe où [Activer la sécurité Gatekeeper]

Extensions du noyau : ⓘ
        /Applications/Radio Silence.app
    [Engagé]    com.radiosilenceapp.nke.filter (2.2 - SDK 10.12) [Rechercher]

        /Library/Extensions
    [Engagé]    com.kaspersky.kext.kimul (46) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.kaspersky.kext.klif (3.5.2a8) [Rechercher]
    [Désengagé]    com.kaspersky.kext.mark.1.0.6 (1.0.6 - SDK 10.9) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.kaspersky.nke (2.1.0) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.malwarebytes.mbam.rtprotection (3.1 - SDK 10.12) [Rechercher]

Agents de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    7 tâches d’Apple
    [Engagé]    161 tâches d’Apple
    [En marche]    122 tâches d’Apple

Daemons de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    37 tâches d’Apple
    [Engagé]    170 tâches d’Apple
    [En marche]    123 tâches d’Apple

Agents de lancement : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-11-02) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.adobe.AdobeCreativeCloud.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-11-01) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.radiosilenceapp.agent.plist (Juuso Salonen - installé 2018-01-19) [Rechercher]

Daemons de lancements : ⓘ
    [Engagé]    com.adobe.acc.installer.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-11-02) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.adobe.agsservice.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-09-29) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.adobe.fpsaud.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-12-15) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.malwarebytes.HelperTool.plist (Malwarebytes Corporation - installé 2017-12-31) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.microsoft.autoupdate.helper.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2017-01-24) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.microsoft.office.licensingV2.helper.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2016-06-11) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.radiosilenceapp.nke.plist (Apple, Inc. - installé 2018-01-19)
    [En marche]    org.serviio.server.plist (Shell Script 16e32f40 - installé 2017-10-25)

Éléments Ouverture : ⓘ
    iTunesHelper    Application (Apple, Inc. - installé 2018-01-24)
        (/Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunesHelper.app)

Modules internets : ⓘ
    FlashPlayer-10.6: 28.0.0.137 (installé 2018-01-09) [Rechercher]
    Flash Player: 28.0.0.137 (installé 2018-01-09) [Rechercher]
    QuickTime Plugin: 7.7.3 (installé 2018-01-25)
    AdobeAAMDetect: 3.0.0.0 (installé 2017-11-01) [Rechercher]

Extensions de Safari : ⓘ
    [Désengagée]    AdBlock - BetaFish, Inc. - https://getadblock.com (installé 2016-12-22)
    [Activée]    uBlock - Chris Aljoudi - https://chrismatic.io/ (installé 2017-05-08)
    [Désengagée]    iMedia Converter Deluxe   - iSkysoft Studio - http://www.iskysoft.com (installé 2013-02-26)

Panneaux de préférences tiers : ⓘ
    Flash Player (installé 2017-12-15) [Rechercher]

Time Machine : ⓘ
    Sauvegarde automatique : OUI
    Disques sauvegardés :
        Macintosh HD : Taille du disque : 499.96 Go Disque utilisé : 235.02 Go
    Destinations :
        Data [Network]
        Taille totale : 2.00 To
        Nombre total de sauvegardes : 58
        Sauvegarde la plus ancienne : 26/01/2017 21:53
        Dernière sauvegarde : 20/01/2018 21:30
        Taille du disque de sauvegarde : Excellent
            Taille de la sauvegarde 2.00 To > (Taille du disque 499.96 Go X 3)

Utilisation du processeur par opération : ⓘ
         8%       WindowServer
         3%       kernel_task
         0%       Adobe CEF Helper
         0%       Creative Cloud
         0%       com.apple.WebKit.WebContent

Utilisation de la RAM par opération : ⓘ
    1.19 Go       QuickLookUIService
    1.14 Go       kernel_task
    579 Mo        com.apple.WebKit.WebContent
    535 Mo        com.apple.WebKit.WebContent
    475 Mo        Finder

Utilisation du réseau par opération : ⓘ
    Entrée        Sortie        Nom de l’opération
    1 Mo          413 Ko        mDNSResponder
    394 Ko        145 Ko        biometrickitd
    260 Ko        0 o           java
    32 Ko         221 Ko        com.apple.WebKit.Networking
    88 Ko         28 Ko         netbiosd

Utilisation de l’énergie par opération : ⓘ
     13.08    WindowServer
      0.96    Adobe CEF Helper
      0.68    Creative Cloud
      0.64    launchd

Informations de la mémoire virtuelle : ⓘ
    8.82 Go       RAM disponible
    78 Mo         RAM libre
    7.18 Go       RAM utilisée
    8.74 Go       Fichiers en cache
    21 Mo         Fichier d’échange utilisé

Installations de logiciel (30 derniers jours) : ⓘ
    Serviio Installer:  (installé 2018-01-04)
    Serviio Installer:  (installé 2018-01-06)
    Suite de Sécurité Orange:  (installé 2018-01-06)
    Adobe Flash Player:  (installé 2018-01-09)
    Serviio Installer:  (installé 2018-01-13)
    ShutterCount: 3.3 (installé 2018-01-17)
    Radio Silence:  (installé 2018-01-19)

    La liste des installations peut ne pas être complète.
```

Voilà le rapport demandé, merci pour vos retours...


----------



## fioenz (29 Janvier 2018)

_l semble qu'il y est encore du kaspersky alors que j'ai désinstallé ce programme... ?_


----------



## daffyb (29 Janvier 2018)

Perso, je ne suis pas fan des anti virus 
Fait un teste après avoir désinstallé *proprement* Kaspersky


----------



## daffyb (29 Janvier 2018)

fioenz a dit:


> Avec mon iPhone 6, c'est la même chose, même si Apple avec sa mise à jour a programmer la mort de nos engins payés si chers...


dans ce cas, ça comment à faire beaucoup…
T'est-il possible de désactiver sur la box orange l'ip V6 ?
Si oui, fait un essai…


----------



## fioenz (29 Janvier 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> Perso, je ne suis pas fan des anti virus
> Fait un teste après avoir désinstallé *proprement* Kaspersky



J'avais désinstallé la suite Orange, je ne vois pas apparaitre kaspersky dans mes applications ? Comment faire pour le dés installer dans ce cas ?


----------



## daffyb (29 Janvier 2018)

tu peux installer EasyFind et faire une recherche avec Kaspersky et tout mettre à la corbeille


----------



## fioenz (29 Janvier 2018)

Je viens de 


daffyb a dit:


> tu peux installer EasyFind et faire une recherche avec Kaspersky et tout mettre à la corbeille


re télécharger la suite Orange pour ensuite la supprimer via le processus de désinstallation Orange, voici un nouveau rapport 


```
EtreCheck version : 3.4.6 (460)
Rapport créé le 2018-01-29 21:16:00
Télécharger EtreCheck chez https://etrecheck.com
Temps d’exécution : 2:14
La vitesse : Excellente

Cliquez sur les liens [Rechercher] pour plus d’informations à partir des Communautés d’assistance Apple.
Cliquez sur les liens [Détails] pour plus d’informations sur cette ligne.

Problème : Pas de problème - seulement la vérification

Informations matérielles : ⓘ
    MacBook Pro (15 pouces, 2016)
    [Les caractéristiques techniques] - [Le guide de l’utilisateur] - [Garantie & service]
    MacBook Pro - modèle : MacBookPro13,3
    1 2,7 GHz Intel Core i7 (i7-6820HQ) CPU: 4-core
    16 GB RAM Pas extensible
        BANK 0/DIMM0
            8 GB LPDDR3 2133 MHz ok
        BANK 1/DIMM0
            8 GB LPDDR3 2133 MHz ok
    Handoff/Airdrop2: disponible
    Réseau sans fil :  en0 : 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac
    Batterie : Santé = Satisfaisant - Nombre de cycles = 281
    Quota iCloud : 9.96 Go disponible

Informations vidéo : ⓘ
    Intel HD Graphics 530 - VRAM : 1536 Mo
        Color LCD 2880 x 1800
    AMD Radeon Pro 455 - VRAM : 2 Go

Informations des disques : ⓘ
    APPLE SSD SM0512L disk0: (500,28 GB) (Solid State - TRIM: Oui)
        (disk0s1) <non monté>  [EFI]: 315 Mo
        (disk0s2) <non monté>  [Conteneur APFS]: 499.96 Go

Informations USB : ⓘ
     USB30Bus
        Apple Inc. iBridge
     USB31Bus
     USB31Bus

Informations Thunderbolt : ⓘ
    Apple Inc. thunderbolt_bus_1
    Apple Inc. thunderbolt_bus_0

Disques virtuels : ⓘ
    Macintosh HD (disk1s1 - APFS) /  [Startup] : 499.96 Go (265.26 Go libre)
        Disque physique : disk0s2 499.96 Go (265.26 Go libre)
    (disk1s2) <non monté>  [Preboot]: 499.96 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 499.96 Go
    (disk1s3) <non monté>  [Recovery]: 499.96 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 499.96 Go
    (disk1s4) /private/var/vm  [VM]: 499.96 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 499.96 Go
    apple-scc (disk2s1 - HFS+) /Volumes/apple-scc  : 524 Mo (508 Mo libre)
        Disque physique : Disk Image 524 Mo (508 Mo libre)
    Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (disk3s1 - HFS+) /Volumes/Malwarebytes Anti-Malware  : 32 Mo (14 Mo libre)
        Disque physique : Disk Image 32 Mo (14 Mo libre)

Logiciels du système : ⓘ
    macOS High Sierra  10.13.3 (17D47) - Temps écoulé depuis le démarrage : environ un jour

Gatekeeper : ⓘ
    Mac App Store et développeurs identifiés

Extensions du noyau : ⓘ
        /Applications/Radio Silence.app
    [Engagé]    com.radiosilenceapp.nke.filter (2.2 - SDK 10.12) [Rechercher]

        /Library/Extensions
    [Engagé]    com.malwarebytes.mbam.rtprotection (3.1 - SDK 10.12) [Rechercher]

Agents de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    7 tâches d’Apple
    [Engagé]    160 tâches d’Apple
    [En marche]    123 tâches d’Apple

Daemons de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    37 tâches d’Apple
    [Engagé]    169 tâches d’Apple
    [En marche]    124 tâches d’Apple

Agents de lancement : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-11-02) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.adobe.AdobeCreativeCloud.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-11-01) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.radiosilenceapp.agent.plist (Juuso Salonen - installé 2018-01-19) [Rechercher]

Daemons de lancements : ⓘ
    [Engagé]    com.adobe.acc.installer.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-11-02) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.adobe.agsservice.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-09-29) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.adobe.fpsaud.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-12-15) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.malwarebytes.HelperTool.plist (Malwarebytes Corporation - installé 2017-12-31) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.microsoft.autoupdate.helper.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2017-01-24) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.microsoft.office.licensingV2.helper.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2016-06-11) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.radiosilenceapp.nke.plist (Apple, Inc. - installé 2018-01-19)
    [En marche]    org.serviio.server.plist (Shell Script 16e32f40 - installé 2017-10-25)

Éléments Ouverture : ⓘ
    iTunesHelper    Application (Apple, Inc. - installé 2018-01-24)
        (/Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunesHelper.app)

Modules internets : ⓘ
    FlashPlayer-10.6: 28.0.0.137 (installé 2018-01-09) [Rechercher]
    Flash Player: 28.0.0.137 (installé 2018-01-09) [Rechercher]
    QuickTime Plugin: 7.7.3 (installé 2018-01-25)
    AdobeAAMDetect: 3.0.0.0 (installé 2017-11-01) [Rechercher]

Extensions de Safari : ⓘ
    [Désengagée]    AdBlock - BetaFish, Inc. - https://getadblock.com (installé 2016-12-22)
    [Activée]    uBlock - Chris Aljoudi - https://chrismatic.io/ (installé 2017-05-08)
    [Désengagée]    iMedia Converter Deluxe   - iSkysoft Studio - http://www.iskysoft.com (installé 2013-02-26)

Panneaux de préférences tiers : ⓘ
    Flash Player (installé 2017-12-15) [Rechercher]

Time Machine : ⓘ
    Sauvegarde automatique : OUI
    Disques sauvegardés :
        Macintosh HD : Taille du disque : 499.96 Go Disque utilisé : 234.70 Go
    Destinations :
        Data [Network]
        Taille totale : 2.00 To
        Nombre total de sauvegardes : 58
        Sauvegarde la plus ancienne : 26/01/2017 21:53
        Dernière sauvegarde : 20/01/2018 21:30
        Taille du disque de sauvegarde : Excellent
            Taille de la sauvegarde 2.00 To > (Taille du disque 499.96 Go X 3)

Utilisation du processeur par opération : ⓘ
         7%       WindowServer
         3%       kernel_task
         1%       com.apple.WebKit.WebContent
         1%       Adobe CEF Helper
         1%       Mail

Utilisation de la RAM par opération : ⓘ
    1.23 Go       kernel_task
    584 Mo        com.apple.WebKit.WebContent
    551 Mo        Finder
    525 Mo        com.apple.WebKit.WebContent
    322 Mo        Safari

Utilisation du réseau par opération : ⓘ
    Entrée        Sortie        Nom de l’opération
    2 Mo          429 Ko        mDNSResponder
    830 Ko        0 o           java
    447 Ko        149 Ko        biometrickitd
    93 Ko         325 Ko        com.apple.WebKit.Networking
    149 Ko        73 Ko         Mail

Utilisation de l’énergie par opération : ⓘ
      8.62    WindowServer
      1.00    Adobe CEF Helper
      0.70    Creative Cloud
      0.64    java

Informations de la mémoire virtuelle : ⓘ
    8.50 Go       RAM disponible
    1.18 Go       RAM libre
    7.50 Go       RAM utilisée
    7.31 Go       Fichiers en cache
    21 Mo         Fichier d’échange utilisé

Installations de logiciel (30 derniers jours) : ⓘ
    Serviio Installer:  (installé 2018-01-04)
    Serviio Installer:  (installé 2018-01-06)
    Suite de Sécurité Orange:  (installé 2018-01-06)
    Adobe Flash Player:  (installé 2018-01-09)
    Serviio Installer:  (installé 2018-01-13)
    ShutterCount: 3.3 (installé 2018-01-17)
    Radio Silence:  (installé 2018-01-19)
    Suite de Sécurité Orange:  (installé 2018-01-29)

    La liste des installations peut ne pas être complète.
```


----------



## fioenz (29 Janvier 2018)

Je vois qu'en 


fioenz a dit:


> Je viens de
> 
> re télécharger la suite Orange pour ensuite la supprimer via le processus de désinstallation Orange, voici un nouveau rapport
> 
> ...


dernière ligne il apparait encore


----------



## fioenz (29 Janvier 2018)

J'ai désinstallé comme je le disais plus haut via le processus Orange, j'ai ensuite lancé EasyFind que j'avais installé, il ma trouvé 4 dossiers que j'ai supprimé via EasyFind, et il semble que la connexion fuse à nouveau, en espérant que ça dure bien sûr... J'ai relancé un scan à nouveau pour voir, que voici...


```
EtreCheck version : 3.4.6 (460)
Rapport créé le 2018-01-29 21:44:33
Télécharger EtreCheck chez https://etrecheck.com
Temps d’exécution : 2:06
La vitesse : Excellente

Cliquez sur les liens [Rechercher] pour plus d’informations à partir des Communautés d’assistance Apple.
Cliquez sur les liens [Détails] pour plus d’informations sur cette ligne.

Problème : Pas de problème - seulement la vérification

Informations matérielles : ⓘ
    MacBook Pro (15 pouces, 2016)
    [Les caractéristiques techniques] - [Le guide de l’utilisateur] - [Garantie & service]
    MacBook Pro - modèle : MacBookPro13,3
    1 2,7 GHz Intel Core i7 (i7-6820HQ) CPU: 4-core
    16 GB RAM Pas extensible
        BANK 0/DIMM0
            8 GB LPDDR3 2133 MHz ok
        BANK 1/DIMM0
            8 GB LPDDR3 2133 MHz ok
    Handoff/Airdrop2: disponible
    Réseau sans fil :  en0 : 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac
    Batterie : Santé = Satisfaisant - Nombre de cycles = 281
    Quota iCloud : 9.96 Go disponible

Informations vidéo : ⓘ
    Intel HD Graphics 530 - VRAM : 1536 Mo
        Color LCD 2880 x 1800
    AMD Radeon Pro 455 - VRAM : 2 Go

Informations des disques : ⓘ
    APPLE SSD SM0512L disk0: (500,28 GB) (Solid State - TRIM: Oui)
        (disk0s1) <non monté>  [EFI]: 315 Mo
        (disk0s2) <non monté>  [Conteneur APFS]: 499.96 Go

Informations USB : ⓘ
     USB30Bus
        Apple Inc. iBridge
     USB31Bus
     USB31Bus

Informations Thunderbolt : ⓘ
    Apple Inc. thunderbolt_bus_1
    Apple Inc. thunderbolt_bus_0

Disques virtuels : ⓘ
    Macintosh HD (disk1s1 - APFS) /  [Startup] : 499.96 Go (266.08 Go libre)
        Disque physique : disk0s2 499.96 Go (266.08 Go libre)
    (disk1s2) <non monté>  [Preboot]: 499.96 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 499.96 Go
    (disk1s3) <non monté>  [Recovery]: 499.96 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 499.96 Go
    (disk1s4) /private/var/vm  [VM]: 499.96 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 499.96 Go

Logiciels du système : ⓘ
    macOS High Sierra  10.13.3 (17D47) - Temps écoulé depuis le démarrage : moins d’une heure

Gatekeeper : ⓘ
    Mac App Store et développeurs identifiés

Extensions du noyau : ⓘ
        /Applications/Radio Silence.app
    [Engagé]    com.radiosilenceapp.nke.filter (2.2 - SDK 10.12) [Rechercher]

        /Library/Extensions
    [Engagé]    com.malwarebytes.mbam.rtprotection (3.1 - SDK 10.12) [Rechercher]

Agents de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    7 tâches d’Apple
    [Engagé]    179 tâches d’Apple
    [En marche]    104 tâches d’Apple

Daemons de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    37 tâches d’Apple
    [Engagé]    177 tâches d’Apple
    [En marche]    116 tâches d’Apple

Agents de lancement : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-11-02) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.adobe.AdobeCreativeCloud.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-11-01) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.radiosilenceapp.agent.plist (Juuso Salonen - installé 2018-01-19) [Rechercher]

Daemons de lancements : ⓘ
    [Engagé]    com.adobe.acc.installer.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-11-02) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.adobe.agsservice.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-09-29) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.adobe.fpsaud.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-12-15) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.malwarebytes.HelperTool.plist (Malwarebytes Corporation - installé 2017-12-31) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.microsoft.autoupdate.helper.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2017-01-24) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.microsoft.office.licensingV2.helper.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2016-06-11) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.radiosilenceapp.nke.plist (Apple, Inc. - installé 2018-01-19)
    [En marche]    org.serviio.server.plist (Shell Script 16e32f40 - installé 2017-10-25)

Éléments Ouverture : ⓘ
    iTunesHelper    Application (Apple, Inc. - installé 2018-01-24)
        (/Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunesHelper.app)

Modules internets : ⓘ
    FlashPlayer-10.6: 28.0.0.137 (installé 2018-01-09) [Rechercher]
    Flash Player: 28.0.0.137 (installé 2018-01-09) [Rechercher]
    QuickTime Plugin: 7.7.3 (installé 2018-01-25)
    AdobeAAMDetect: 3.0.0.0 (installé 2017-11-01) [Rechercher]

Extensions de Safari : ⓘ
    [Désengagée]    AdBlock - BetaFish, Inc. - https://getadblock.com (installé 2016-12-22)
    [Activée]    uBlock - Chris Aljoudi - https://chrismatic.io/ (installé 2017-05-08)
    [Désengagée]    iMedia Converter Deluxe   - iSkysoft Studio - http://www.iskysoft.com (installé 2013-02-26)

Panneaux de préférences tiers : ⓘ
    Flash Player (installé 2017-12-15) [Rechercher]

Time Machine : ⓘ
    Sauvegarde automatique : OUI
    Disques sauvegardés :
        Macintosh HD : Taille du disque : 499.96 Go Disque utilisé : 233.89 Go
    Destinations :
        Data [Network]
        Taille totale : 2.00 To
        Nombre total de sauvegardes : 58
        Sauvegarde la plus ancienne : 26/01/2017 21:53
        Dernière sauvegarde : 20/01/2018 21:30
        Taille du disque de sauvegarde : Excellent
            Taille de la sauvegarde 2.00 To > (Taille du disque 499.96 Go X 3)

Utilisation du processeur par opération : ⓘ
         9%       WindowServer
         5%       cfprefsd
         3%       Safari
         2%       kernel_task
         1%       Adobe CEF Helper

Utilisation de la RAM par opération : ⓘ
    1.09 Go       kernel_task
    322 Mo        Safari
    236 Mo        com.apple.WebKit.WebContent
    185 Mo        Finder
    153 Mo        java

Utilisation du réseau par opération : ⓘ
    Entrée        Sortie        Nom de l’opération
    15 Ko         101 Ko        biometrickitd
    36 Ko         21 Ko         mDNSResponder
    43 Ko         12 Ko         Mail
    55 Ko         0 o           java
    47 Ko         5 Ko          com.apple.WebKit.Networking

Utilisation de l’énergie par opération : ⓘ
     13.62    WindowServer
      1.06    Adobe CEF Helper
      0.94    java
      0.78    Creative Cloud

Informations de la mémoire virtuelle : ⓘ
    11.23 Go      RAM disponible
    8.20 Go       RAM libre
    4.77 Go       RAM utilisée
    3.03 Go       Fichiers en cache
    0 o           Fichier d’échange utilisé

Installations de logiciel (30 derniers jours) : ⓘ
    Serviio Installer:  (installé 2018-01-04)
    Serviio Installer:  (installé 2018-01-06)
    Suite de Sécurité Orange:  (installé 2018-01-06)
    Adobe Flash Player:  (installé 2018-01-09)
    Serviio Installer:  (installé 2018-01-13)
    ShutterCount: 3.3 (installé 2018-01-17)
    Radio Silence:  (installé 2018-01-19)
    Suite de Sécurité Orange:  (installé 2018-01-29)

    La liste des installations peut ne pas être complète.

Événements du diagnostic (3 dernier jours si pas grave): ⓘ
    2018-01-29 21:37:08    Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.app Plantage [Ouvrir]
```


----------



## fioenz (29 Janvier 2018)

Que dalle, la connexion est toujours merdique... !!! A rendre fou !


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2018)

fioenz a dit:


> Extensions du noyau : ⓘ
> /Applications/Radio Silence.app
> [Engagé]    com.radiosilenceapp.nke.filter (2.2 - SDK 10.12) [Rechercher]





fioenz a dit:


> Agents de lancement : ⓘ
> [Désengagé]    com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-11-02) [Rechercher]
> [En marche]    com.adobe.AdobeCreativeCloud.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-11-01) [Rechercher]
> [Engagé]    com.radiosilenceapp.agent.plist (Juuso Salonen - installé 2018-01-19) [Rechercher]





fioenz a dit:


> Daemons de lancements : ⓘ
> [Engagé]    com.adobe.acc.installer.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-11-02) [Rechercher]
> [En marche]    com.adobe.agsservice.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-09-29) [Rechercher]
> [Engagé]    com.adobe.fpsaud.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-12-15) [Rechercher]
> ...


Même si a priori Radio Silence est fait pour bloquer des processus, il serait intéressant de le désinstaller et de voir ce qu'il se passe sans lui.


fioenz a dit:


> Daemons de lancements : ⓘ
> [Engagé]    com.adobe.acc.installer.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-11-02) [Rechercher]
> [En marche]    com.adobe.agsservice.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-09-29) [Rechercher]
> [Engagé]    com.adobe.fpsaud.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-12-15) [Rechercher]
> ...


Je désinstallerais aussi Serviio et de voir se qu'il se passe sans lui.


fioenz a dit:


> Extensions de Safari : ⓘ
> [Désengagée]    AdBlock - BetaFish, Inc. - https://getadblock.com (installé 2016-12-22)
> [Activée]    uBlock - Chris Aljoudi - https://chrismatic.io/ (installé 2017-05-08)
> [Désengagée]    iMedia Converter Deluxe   - iSkysoft Studio - http://www.iskysoft.com (installé 2013-02-26)


Il ne faut pas garder Adblock, il faut le *virer* purement et simplement !

Il n'y a pas d'anomalie dans la gestion de la mémoire ni dans les processus. Kaspersky n'apparaît plus, preuve qu'avec EasyFind la recherche de fichiers et dossiers est bien plus facile. Pour information, si avec EasyFind aucun fichier ou dossier n'apparaît alors même qu'EasyFind indique un dossier, c'est que ledit fichier ou dossier est caché _(histoire de droit système)_, il faut dans ce cas utiliser par exemple Onyx pour afficher les fichiers et dossiers cachés.


----------



## fioenz (30 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Même si a priori Radio Silence est fait pour bloquer des processus, il serait intéressant de le désinstaller et de voir ce qu'il se passe sans lui.
> 
> Je désinstallerais aussi Serviio et de voir se qu'il se passe sans lui.
> 
> ...



Bonjour et merci pour ton retour... 
J'avais supprimer  Adblock pour installer Ublock, et je ne comprends pas pourquoi il apparait encore ?
Comment puis-je le supprimer dans ces conditions ?

Cordialement,


----------



## fioenz (30 Janvier 2018)

fioenz a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour ton retour...
> J'avais supprimer  Adblock pour installer Ublock, et je ne comprends pas pourquoi il apparait encore ?
> Comment puis-je le supprimer dans ces conditions ?
> 
> Cordialement,




Je viens de lancer EasyFind qui m'a trouvé une dizaine de fichiers et dossiers Adblock que j'ai supprimer, voici un nouveau scan:


```
EtreCheck version : 3.4.6 (460)
Rapport créé le 2018-01-30 17:29:09
Télécharger EtreCheck chez https://etrecheck.com
Temps d’exécution : 3:56
La vitesse : Satisfaisante

Cliquez sur les liens [Rechercher] pour plus d’informations à partir des Communautés d’assistance Apple.
Cliquez sur les liens [Détails] pour plus d’informations sur cette ligne.

Problème : Pas de problème - seulement la vérification

Informations matérielles : ⓘ
    MacBook Pro (15 pouces, 2016)
    [Les caractéristiques techniques] - [Le guide de l’utilisateur] - [Garantie & service]
    MacBook Pro - modèle : MacBookPro13,3
    1 2,7 GHz Intel Core i7 (i7-6820HQ) CPU: 4-core
    16 GB RAM Pas extensible
        BANK 0/DIMM0
            8 GB LPDDR3 2133 MHz ok
        BANK 1/DIMM0
            8 GB LPDDR3 2133 MHz ok
    Handoff/Airdrop2: disponible
    Réseau sans fil :  en0 : 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac
    Batterie : Santé = Satisfaisant - Nombre de cycles = 281
    Quota iCloud : 9.96 Go disponible

Informations vidéo : ⓘ
    Intel HD Graphics 530 - VRAM : 1536 Mo
        Color LCD 2880 x 1800
    AMD Radeon Pro 455 - VRAM : 2 Go

Informations des disques : ⓘ
    APPLE SSD SM0512L disk0: (500,28 GB) (Solid State - TRIM: Oui)
        (disk0s1) <non monté>  [EFI]: 315 Mo
        (disk0s2) <non monté>  [Conteneur APFS]: 499.96 Go

Informations USB : ⓘ
     USB30Bus
        Apple Inc. iBridge
     USB31Bus
     USB31Bus

Informations Thunderbolt : ⓘ
    Apple Inc. thunderbolt_bus_1
    Apple Inc. thunderbolt_bus_0

Disques virtuels : ⓘ
    Macintosh HD (disk1s1 - APFS) /  [Startup] : 499.96 Go (265.44 Go libre)
        Disque physique : disk0s2 499.96 Go (265.44 Go libre)
    (disk1s2) <non monté>  [Preboot]: 499.96 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 499.96 Go
    (disk1s3) <non monté>  [Recovery]: 499.96 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 499.96 Go
    (disk1s4) /private/var/vm  [VM]: 499.96 Go
        Disque physique : disk0s2 499.96 Go

Logiciels du système : ⓘ
    macOS High Sierra  10.13.3 (17D47) - Temps écoulé depuis le démarrage : environ un jour

Gatekeeper : ⓘ
    Mac App Store et développeurs identifiés

Extensions du noyau : ⓘ
        /Applications/Radio Silence.app
    [Engagé]    com.radiosilenceapp.nke.filter (2.2 - SDK 10.12) [Rechercher]

        /Library/Extensions
    [Engagé]    com.malwarebytes.mbam.rtprotection (3.1 - SDK 10.12) [Rechercher]

Agents de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    7 tâches d’Apple
    [Engagé]    172 tâches d’Apple
    [En marche]    111 tâches d’Apple

Daemons de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    37 tâches d’Apple
    [Engagé]    176 tâches d’Apple
    [En marche]    117 tâches d’Apple

Agents de lancement : ⓘ
    [Désengagé]    com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-11-02) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.adobe.AdobeCreativeCloud.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-11-01) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.radiosilenceapp.agent.plist (Juuso Salonen - installé 2018-01-19) [Rechercher]

Daemons de lancements : ⓘ
    [Engagé]    com.adobe.acc.installer.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-11-02) [Rechercher]
    [En marche]    com.adobe.agsservice.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-09-29) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.adobe.fpsaud.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2017-12-15) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.malwarebytes.HelperTool.plist (Malwarebytes Corporation - installé 2017-12-31) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.microsoft.autoupdate.helper.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2017-01-24) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.microsoft.office.licensingV2.helper.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2016-06-11) [Rechercher]
    [Engagé]    com.radiosilenceapp.nke.plist (Apple, Inc. - installé 2018-01-19)
    [En marche]    org.serviio.server.plist (Shell Script 16e32f40 - installé 2017-10-25)

Éléments Ouverture : ⓘ
    iTunesHelper    Application (Apple, Inc. - installé 2018-01-24)
        (/Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunesHelper.app)

Modules internets : ⓘ
    FlashPlayer-10.6: 28.0.0.137 (installé 2018-01-09) [Rechercher]
    Flash Player: 28.0.0.137 (installé 2018-01-09) [Rechercher]
    QuickTime Plugin: 7.7.3 (installé 2018-01-25)
    AdobeAAMDetect: 3.0.0.0 (installé 2017-11-01) [Rechercher]

Extensions de Safari : ⓘ
    [Activée]    uBlock - Chris Aljoudi - https://chrismatic.io/ (installé 2017-05-08)
    [Désengagée]    iMedia Converter Deluxe   - iSkysoft Studio - http://www.iskysoft.com (installé 2013-02-26)

Panneaux de préférences tiers : ⓘ
    Flash Player (installé 2017-12-15) [Rechercher]

Time Machine : ⓘ
    Sauvegarde automatique : OUI
    Disques sauvegardés :
        Macintosh HD : Taille du disque : 499.96 Go Disque utilisé : 234.53 Go
    Destinations :
        Data [Network]
        Taille totale : 2.00 To
        Nombre total de sauvegardes : 58
        Sauvegarde la plus ancienne : 26/01/2017 21:53
        Dernière sauvegarde : 20/01/2018 21:30
        Taille du disque de sauvegarde : Excellent
            Taille de la sauvegarde 2.00 To > (Taille du disque 499.96 Go X 3)

Utilisation du processeur par opération : ⓘ
         4%       WindowServer
         3%       com.apple.WebKit.WebContent
         2%       kernel_task
         1%       Safari
         1%       Adobe CEF Helper

Utilisation de la RAM par opération : ⓘ
    1.19 Go       kernel_task
    305 Mo        Safari
    209 Mo        com.apple.WebKit.WebContent
    161 Mo        Finder
    128 Mo        EasyFind

Utilisation du réseau par opération : ⓘ
    Entrée        Sortie        Nom de l’opération
    249 Ko        151 Ko        mDNSResponder
    254 Ko        31 Ko         Mail
    201 Ko        22 Ko         com.apple.WebKit.Networking
    86 Ko         115 Ko        biometrickitd
    168 Ko        26 Ko         Inconnu

Utilisation de l’énergie par opération : ⓘ
      8.32    WindowServer
      0.94    Adobe CEF Helper
      0.92    com.apple.WebKit.WebContent
      0.76    java
      0.70    Creative Cloud

Informations de la mémoire virtuelle : ⓘ
    11.46 Go      RAM disponible
    9.53 Go       RAM libre
    4.54 Go       RAM utilisée
    1.93 Go       Fichiers en cache
    14 Mo         Fichier d’échange utilisé

Installations de logiciel (30 derniers jours) : ⓘ
    Serviio Installer:  (installé 2018-01-04)
    Serviio Installer:  (installé 2018-01-06)
    Suite de Sécurité Orange:  (installé 2018-01-06)
    Adobe Flash Player:  (installé 2018-01-09)
    Serviio Installer:  (installé 2018-01-13)
    ShutterCount: 3.3 (installé 2018-01-17)
    Radio Silence:  (installé 2018-01-19)
    Suite de Sécurité Orange:  (installé 2018-01-29)

    La liste des installations peut ne pas être complète.

Événements du diagnostic (3 dernier jours si pas grave): ⓘ
    2018-01-29 21:37:08    Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.app Plantage [Ouvrir]
```


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2018)

Il n'y a plus de traces d'Adblock, si ton problème persiste, il faudra voir avec Radio Silence et Serviio, ce sont les deux logiciels qui dès l'allumage se connecte sur internet et peuvent provoquer un ralentissement de ta connexion.


----------



## fioenz (30 Janvier 2018)

Serviio est un server (programme) pour pouvoir envoyer le contenu de mon mac sur la TV (Livebox). N'ayant pas pu le faire fonctionner, je l'ai supprimé... J'ai fait un scan avec EasyFind et je ne vois plus apparaitre de trace de Serviio... Et pourtant il apparait toujours selon toi ? Je vais voir si ça fonctionne mieux, et reviens pour te dire...( merci)


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2018)

fioenz a dit:


> J'ai fait un scan avec EasyFind et je ne vois plus apparaitre de trace de Serviio... Et pourtant il apparait toujours selon toi ?


Il est fort à parier qu'il y a encore des fichiers cachés. Si c'est le cas, en lançant EasyFind et en tapant serviio, si ce dernier affiche un dossier et que tu ne vois pas de fichier, alors il y a un ou plusieurs fichiers ou dossiers cachés.

Il suffit de faire afficher ces fameux fichiers et dossiers cachés. Tu lances le Terminal et tu tapes, fais plutôt un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles TRUE
```
...tu valides avec la touche Entrée, puis dans la foulée cette deuxième commande...

```
killall Finder
```
...en validant encore avec la touche Entrée.

Petite mise en garde, après ces deux commandes je t'invite à avoir la plus grande prudence lorsque tu supprimeras des fichiers ou dossiers cachés. Tu relances EasyFind et vois en retapant serviio s'il y a encore des fichiers ou dossiers le concernant.

Pour revenir à la normale pour la non visibilité des fichiers et dossiers cachés, tu relances le Terminal et tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles FALSE
```
...tu valides avec la touche Entrée, puis dans la foulée cette deuxième commande...

```
killall Finder
```
...en validant encore avec la touche Entrée.


----------



## fioenz (30 Janvier 2018)

Je viens d'ouvrir le terminal > j'ai tapé defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles FALSE puis entrée, ensuite j'ai tapé killall Finder et fait entrée également > j'ai relancé EasyFind en tapant Serviio puis envoyer, le résultat s'est terminé et je n'ai aucun dossier ni fichier qui apparait...


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2018)

Alors il n'y a plus de traces, tu fais la fin de la réponse #27 pour revenir à la normale.


> Pour revenir à la normale pour la non visibilité des fichiers et dossiers cachés, tu relances le Terminal et tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...
> 
> ```
> defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles FALSE
> ...


----------



## fioenz (30 Janvier 2018)

ça y est j'ai remis à la normale... merci beaucoup qq mm


----------

